# rod refinishing



## troutslayer (May 9, 2006)

My father recently gave me my grandfathers 10' one peice fiberglass surf rod. I ve casted this rod and it is amazing...only problem is its missing a guide and the grips and wrappings are showing their age. You guys know of anyone in the cape fear region who is qualified to redo this rod for me with some cork grips and ceramic guides? let me know.....thanks

Ps...i wish this wind would die down here in CB so i could get some casts in tonight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

troutslayer said:


> My father recently gave me my grandfathers 10' one peice fiberglass surf rod. I ve casted this rod and it is amazing...only problem is its missing a guide and the grips and wrappings are showing their age. You guys know of anyone in the cape fear region who is qualified to redo this rod for me with some cork grips and ceramic guides? let me know.....thanks
> 
> Ps...i wish this wind would die down here in CB so i could get some casts in tonight!!!!!!!!!!


PM Clyde. He lives down this was and does world class work.

Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Coquina Rocks*



troutslayer said:


> My father recently gave me my grandfathers 10' one peice fiberglass surf rod. I ve casted this rod and it is amazing...only problem is its missing a guide and the grips and wrappings are showing their age. You guys know of anyone in the cape fear region who is qualified to redo this rod for me with some cork grips and ceramic guides? let me know.....thanks
> 
> Ps...i wish this wind would die down here in CB so i could get some casts in tonight!!!!!!!!!!


You been trout fishing there? I saw a nice speck from there just before Christmas. I wasnt sure if anyone was still fishing it this year....Oh yea, check with Clyde about the rod..


----------



## troutslayer (May 9, 2006)

*Clyde!!!*

Anyone have an alternative way to get in touch with Clyde? His PM box is full......


----------



## troutslayer (May 9, 2006)

*Oh yeah...and ryan*

still some trout up in the back bays on the other side of freeman park. get em while there there on the oyster beds with DOAs with poppers daytime on the incoming and black mirolures at night on high


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Fire away, I got my PM box cleaned out now.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Trout*



troutslayer said:


> still some trout up in the back bays on the other side of freeman park. get em while there there on the oyster beds with DOAs with poppers daytime on the incoming and black mirolures at night on high


Yea, that creek has always been good. I used to live right near there before all the house and the marina were there....


----------



## troutslayer (May 9, 2006)

*white bridge*

Yeah my family owned a couple sunskippers growing up and we would spend summers here.. I remember when that white bridge would take me to some pretty good fishing holes over there..


----------

